# Autocruise Starfire Scooter Rack



## Soapy1 (Feb 23, 2008)

We are considering adding a scooter rack to our Autocruise Starfire and wonder if anyone has experience of this or can recommend a supplier. We are particularly concerned about the weigh factor. Any information will be graterfully received.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Soapy1 said:


> We are considering adding a scooter rack to our Autocruise Starfire and wonder if anyone has experience of this or can recommend a supplier. We are particularly concerned about the weigh factor. Any information will be graterfully received.


Hi Soapy

>>This<<  might help, and there are several other threads on the same topic if you do a search.

Cheers and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Soapy1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Many thanks - looks complicated as we are 2 lady owners and both blonde!! Was wondering if someone with a Starfire may have the magic answer.


----------



## sundazzler (Jan 4, 2007)

*starfire scooter rack*

Hi Soapy 1

Don't know if this helps at all but 3 years ago I was looking to buy a 
new Starfire at the York show & wanted to carry a scooter like you. I enquired at Richard Baldwins stand and the salesman said no problem we send them out to a specialist fitting workshop. 

I then went round to Brownhills and asked the same question and was told by no less a person than John Cockburn of Autocruise that it was a no no due to the length of rear overhang and weight of scooter and rack.

I loved the compact size and layout of the Starfire but it meant I had to look around for something else. 

Mick


----------



## Soapy1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Mick that's very helpful. I think we will hold fire on this and stick to pedal bicylces instead.


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

Soapy1 said:


> We are considering adding a scooter rack to our Autocruise Starfire and wonder if anyone has experience of this or can recommend a supplier. We are particularly concerned about the weigh factor. Any information will be graterfully received.


Be carefull - We had an Autocruise and after suffering two blowouts on the back end we found the van had an overloaded back axle before we even put anything in it. On a trip to europe with just enough kit for two weeks away we found we were 265kgs overweight and it was all on the back end!!!


----------

